# WA State Troopers Named Best Dressed



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*WA State Troopers Named Best Dressed *


OLYMPIA, Wash. (AP) - It's a look that lead-foot drivers know all too well: the crisp black bow tie and blue "Smokey Bear" hat 
of a Washington State Patrol trooper. 
And according to a national trade group, the outfits are the best-looking state police uniforms in the country.

The patrol, which has been wearing the peaked hats and distinctive bow ties for about 70 years, recently was named 
America's "Best-Dressed State Law Enforcement Agency" by the National Association of Uniform Manufacturers and Distributors.

The agency has taken runner-up honors before, but this is the first year the attire has been recognized as tops in the 
country, said Capt. Bill Hilton.

Judges were impressed by the Washington troopers' formal uniform, which includes the black bow tie on a long-sleeved blue shirt, 
with darker blue pocket flaps, epaulets and cuffs. 
Matching blue pants sport a dark blue stripe down the side, and the peaked, flat-brimmed dark blue felt cap tops it all off.

There are several variations of a Washington trooper's uniform, depending on duty, and many don't wear the formal 
bow tie in day-to-day service.

But the full complement of clothes can project a certain bearing, Hilton said. "You check to see that things are straight 
before you head out the door, and the brass is shined up," he said. "Sometimes, my wife will comment that it's taking me 
a bit of time to get ready."

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20071024/D8SFI0F80.html


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I have to disagree the 'look out poland", look of the MSP is by far the best! 

oh and didn't Pee Wee Herman wear a bow tie too?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Washington State Patrol best dressed*

Yeaah... maybe if Cousin Eddie was a judge ....
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21449314/?GT1=10450
_OLYMPIA, Wash. - It's a look that lead-foot drivers know all too well: the crisp black bow tie and blue "Smokey Bear" hat of a Washington State Patrol trooper._
_And according to a national trade group, the outfits are the best-looking state police uniforms in the country._
_The patrol, which has been wearing the peaked hats and distinctive bow ties for about 70 years, recently was named America's "Best-Dressed State Law Enforcement Agency" by the National Association of Uniform Manufacturers and Distributors._
_The agency has taken runner-up honors before, but this is the first year the attire has been recognized as tops in the country, said Capt. Bill Hilton._
_Judges were impressed by the Washington troopers' formal uniform, which includes the black bow tie on a long-sleeved blue shirt, with darker blue pocket flaps, epaulets and cuffs._
_Matching blue pants sport a dark blue stripe down the side, and the peaked, flat-brimmed dark blue felt cap tops it all off._
_There are several variations of a Washington trooper's uniform, depending on duty, and many don't wear the formal bow tie in day-to-day service._
_But the full complement of clothes can project a certain bearing, Hilton said._
_"You check to see that things are straight before you head out the door, and the brass is shined up," he said. "Sometimes, my wife will comment that it's taking me a bit of time to get ready."_


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

he doesn't look too happy wearing his bowtie


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think RI has the best looking Uniform for Troopers


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Washington State Patrol best dressed*

I don't know about those bow ties...

I think my vote would still go to MA State Police. RISP looks pretty sharp in my opinion also, although I know most people find them to be hideous.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

National Association of Uniform Manufacturers and Distributors​Representatives from Blumenthal Uniforms & Washington State Patrol


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Civil Warish


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Separated at Birth???*


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

:L: ...heh..heh.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Robert35 said:


> I think RI has the best looking Uniform for Troopers


No disrespect but I think they're one of the ugliest. That brown color is not good..

Washington's bright blue isn't so good either. Not to mention the blue is not so good for tactical reasons either.

Mass Staties are probably the best.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice one, Koz...the only people who should be wearing bow ties are clowns and barber shop quartet members.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> Nice one, Koz...the only people who should be wearing bow ties are clowns and barber shop quartet members.


 I think Yucko the Clown has the same bow tie. :L::L:


----------



## IrishTrooper (Apr 11, 2007)

I think it's shameful that a police officer has to wear a recognised police uniform with a bowtie.

When I first saw it, I thought it was a joke but I do note that the wearer's don't appear to be laughing.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

I also think that Mass State Police have the best looking uniforms! I :wub: their dress uniform....so very sharp looking!:yes:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, I'll wear a bow tie to court (a real tie-your-own), but it's just not a uniform kinda tie...unless the gig is full formal (black or white tie...).

And no britches. Some uniform.

</IMG>


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> I also think that Mass State Police have the best looking uniforms!


Thanks, but last week when the temp was in the 80s we weren't feeling to good. I actually had a guy that I stopped compliment the uniform...unsuccessfully I might add :mrgreen:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

badgebunny said:


> I also think that Mass State Police have the best looking uniforms! I :wub: their dress uniform....so very sharp looking!:yes:


That's true K! however, Vermont looks good too


----------



## billb (Jul 9, 2007)

RI uniforms are about as ridiculous as WA... MSP FTW


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mass State Police have the best I think, but NH SP come in 2nd for me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

When I see bow ties it makes me think of some of the doctors you see walking around hospitials looking like mad scientist.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

wolf9848 said:


> Mass State Police have the best I think, but NH SP come in 2nd for me.


Ahhh no sorry....

Vermont has true "esprit de corps" in their uniforms, and NH are wannabes compared to MSP and VST


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe the news said they were cousins


----------



## Unit7 (Oct 8, 2007)

Danman1116 said:


>


Hardly! my Security Uniform looks better then that. i have to admit that RISP have the best. CT looks sweet.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

mpd61 said:


> Vermont has true "esprit de corps" in their uniforms


Aren't their uni's modeled after the Marines? Meow..


----------

